# Some macro photos



## alcion (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi! I would like to share with you some of the macros I've taken some time ago.
They are taken with a Canon PowerShot A75 and a telescope ocular.









Colisa lalia only few days









Gyrodactilus on farlowalla acus









Gyraulus sp. eggs

See you!

You can see more in http://www.flickr.com/photos/m3rope/


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Whoa, that is some serious close shots. I don't have any cameras that is able to take super-close shots like that. That is a really neat picture of the eggs of Gyraulus's.


----------

